# Palit GeForce GT 240 Sonic 1 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2009)

Today NVIDIA launches their first GDDR5 graphics card. The new GeForce GT 240 is based on NVIDIA's brand-new 40 nm G215 graphics processor and features 96 shaders. Palit has built an overclocked "Sonic" Edition card that comes with high clock speeds out of the box and features a sensible temperature based fan control mechanism.

*Show full review*


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 20, 2009)

So these new GT 240s have better 128-bit GDDR5 modules than ATI's HD 5700 series? Or are NVIDIA's and ATI's memory reading different? (i.e. like shader count)


----------



## KainXS (Nov 20, 2009)

no . . . . this card uses K4G10325FE-HC05 which is specified to run at 4000mhz effectively, the 57XX cards mainly use H5GQ1H24AFR-T2C which is specified to run at 5000mhz effectively its just that its worded differently on nvidia's specs vs ati's

GT240=1000mhz x 4 =4000mhz
HD57XX=1250mhz x 4 = 5000mhz

the GT240's use slower memory.

even taking into account overclocking the GT240's memory seems to top out at 4400mhz, the HD57XX memory hits 6000 mhz before topping out.


----------



## theorw (Nov 20, 2009)

Well it hits 1400 x 4=5600MHz most commonly...
Anyway thsi card with an aftermarket cooler if available and with the 4850 vmod(uP6201 is very easy to mod) u ll make WONDERS!!!
And the vMEM MOD looks even easier!!!


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 21, 2009)

theorw said:


> Well it hits 1400 x 4=5600MHz most commonly...
> Anyway thsi card with an aftermarket cooler if available and with the 4850 vmod(uP6201 is very easy to mod) u ll make WONDERS!!!
> And the vMEM MOD looks even easier!!!


Whats the point?
This card is a waste of money either way.


----------



## theorw (Nov 21, 2009)

The point is that u ll set some GREAT scores on HWBOT...


----------

